# T3 and Clen for Women



## Great White

Hey

Right, Clare is running some clen and T3 to "tone up" for the summer.

She is 5ft 9" and weighs 9 stone 4lb

She works out 3 times a week, doing some light weights and cardio.

Her goal is to get to 8 and a half stone for summer

So, she wants to do this, so this is what i planned out for her:

Day 1: 2 tablets of Clenbuterol and 25mcg of T3

Day 2: 3 tablets of Clenbuterol and 50mcg of T3

Days 3-10: 4 tablets of Clenbuterol and 75mcg of T3

Days 11 & 12: 3 tablets of Clenbuterol and 50mcg of T3

Days 13 & 14: 2 tablets of Clenbuterol and 25mcg of T3

Two weeks on, two weeks off with both clen and T3?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Biker

no need to taper the clen down, just up will do.

For all she wants to loose diet should be ample tbh


----------



## Summer

Hi, from the research ive done t3 will make u loose muscle as well as fat. So, especially if ure a female (and muscle is not that easy to form)arent u better off cycling ephedra and clen, and lay off T3? Id appreciate advice as i want to get rid of sm fat but keep muscle (actually get more on my stomach). so wouldnt omitting T3 and sticking to clen and ephedra be better?


----------



## hackskii

I got this from MZ, copy and paste but good article:

Cytomel is not an anabolic/androgenic steroid but a thyroid hormone. As a substance it contains synthetically manufactured liothyronine sodium which resembles the natural thyroid hormone tricodide-thyronine (L-T3). The thyroid of a healthy person usually produces two hormones, the better known L-thyroxine (L-T4) and the aforementioned L-triiodine-thyronine (L-T3). Since Cytomel is the synthetic equivalent of the latter hormone, it causes the same processes in the body as if the thyroid were to produce more of the hormone. It is interesting to note that L-T3 is clearly the stronger and more effective of these two hormones. This makes Cytomel more effective than the commercially available L-T4 compounds such as L-thyroxine or Synthroid. L-T3 has proven to be 4-5 times more biologically active and to take effect more quickly than L-thyroxine (L-T4)." In school medicine Cytomel is used to treat thyroid insufficiency (hypothyroidism). Among other secondary symptoms are obesity, metabolic disorders, and fatigue. Bodybuilders take advantage of these characteristics and stimulate their metabolism by taking Cytomel, which causes a faster conversion of carbohydrates, proteins, and fats. Body builders, of course, are especially interested in an increased lipolysis, which means increased fat burning. Competing body builders, in particular, use Cytomel during the weeks before a championship since it helps to maintain an extremely low fat content, without necessitating a hunger diet. Athletes who use low dosages of Cytomel report that by the simultaneous intake of steroids, the steroids become mote effective, most likely as the result of the faster conversion of protein.

To a great extent several body builders who are pictured in "muscle magazines" and display a hard and defined look in photos, eat fast food and iron this out by taking Cytomel. The over stimulated thyroid burns calories like a blast furnace. Nowadays, instead of Cytomel, athletes use Clenbuterol which is becoming more and more popular. Those who combine these two compounds will burn an enormous amount of fat. Cytomel is also popular among female body builders. Since women generally have slower metabolisms than men, it is extremely difficult for them to obtain the right form for a competition given today's standards. A drastic reduction of food and calories below the 1000 calorie/day mark can often be avoided by taking Cytomel. Women, no doubt, are more prone to side effects than men but usually get along well with 50 mcg/day. A short-term intake of Cytomel in a reasonable dosage is certainly "healthier" than an extreme hunger diet.

As for the dosage, one should be very careful since Cytomel is a very strong and highly effective thyroid hormone. It is extremely important that one begins with a low dosage, increasing it slowly and evenly over the course of several days. Most athletes begin by taking one 25-mcg tablet per day and increasing this dosage every three to four days by one additional tablet. A dose higher than 100-mcg/ day is not necessary and not advisable. It is not recommended that the daily dose be taken all at once but broken down into three smaller individual doses so that they become more effective. It is also important that Cytomel not be taken for more than six weeks. At least two months of abstinence from the drug needs to follow. Those who take high dosages of Cytomel over a long period of time are at risk of developing a chronic thyroid insufficiency. As a consequence, the athlete might be forced to take thyroid medication for the rest of his life. It is also important that the dosage is reduced slowly and evenly by taking fewer tablets and not be ended abruptly. Those who plan to take Cytomel should first consult a physician in order to be sure that no thyroid hyperfunction exists.

Possible side effects are: heart palpitation, trembling, irregular heartbeat, heart oppression, agita-tion, shortness of breath, excretion of sugar through the urine, excessive perspiration, diarrhea, weight loss, psychic disorders, etc., as well as symptoms of hypersensitivity." Our experience is that most symptoms consist of trembling of hands, nausea, headaches, high perspiration, and increased heartbeat. These negative side effects can often be eliminated by temporarily reducing the daily dosage. Those who use Cytomel over several weeks will experience a decrease in muscle mass. This can be avoided or delayed by simultaneously taking steroids. For the most part, since Cytomel also metabolizes protein, the athlete must eat a diet rich in protein.

L-T3 can usually be found quite easily. 100 tablets of 0.05 mg each cost approx. $40. It is unlikely that there will be fakes.


----------



## hackskii

Same as above, from same place.

I am going to do some of this and T-3 really shortly.

Clenbuterol is a very interesting and remarkable compound. It is not a steroid hormone but a beta-2-symphatomimetic. Clenbuterol, above all, has a strong anti-catabolic effect, which means it decreases the rate at which protein is reduced in the muscle cell, consequently causing an enlargement of muscle cells. For this reason, numerous athletes use Clenbuterol after steroid treatment to balance the resulting catabolic phase and thus obtain maximum strength and muscle mass. A further aspect of Clenbuterol is its distinct fat-burning effect. Clenbuterol burns fat without dieting because it increases the body temperature slightly, forcing the body to burn fat for this process. Due to the higher body temperature Clenbuterol magnifies the effect of anabolic/androgenic steroids taken simultaneously, since the protein processing is increased.

Athletes usually take 5-7 tablets, 100-140 mcg per day For women 80-100 mcg/day are usually sufficient, It is important that the athlete begin by taking only one tablet on the first day and then increasing the dosage by one tablet each of the following days until the desired maximum dosage is reached. The compound is usually taken over a period of 8-10 weeks. Since Clenbuterol is not a hormone compound it has no side effects typical of anabolic steroids. For this reason it is also liked by women. Possible side effects of Clenbuterol include restlessness, palpitations, tremor (involuntary trembling of fingers), headache, increased perspiration, insomnia, possible muscle spasms, increased blood pressure, and nausea. Note that these side effects are of a temporary nature and usually subside after 8-10 days, despite continuation of the product. In the meantime, Clenbuterol is well distributed on the black market and costs between $0.70 and $1.20 per 0.02 mg tablet.


----------



## hackskii

I dont know but I would be willing to bet that low dose might not be that bad or catabolic as the higher doses.


----------



## Cheater2K

With the T3, i wouldnt of thought the 2 weeks on/off would be a good idea. As t3 is pretty powerfull, it needs to be tapered up and then back down very carfully (unless im too old school now, lol)

Maybe use abit of Clen, ECA to start with, (clen 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off, ECA thoughout) and maybe add the t3 in the middle, taper up then taper down.


----------



## Lauren

I am always very wary about taking T3 as it messes with your Thyroid, am I right?

I think I would miss it altogether and stick with other things which cannot permanently damage your body. I have never taken T3 so correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## robdog

Lauren said:


> I am always very wary about taking T3 as it messes with your Thyroid, am I right?
> 
> I think I would miss it altogether and stick with other things which cannot permanently damage your body. I have never taken T3 so correct me if Im wrong.


Yes it can Lauren. Yo have to be very careful and so your research before ever considering using it.

If used properly it can be very effective though and as long as caution is used relatively safely.


----------



## Lauren

I wouldn't even think about touching T3 as it just puts me off, the fact that it messes with your Thyroid.

I know you can be careful etc etc but there are still risks. Im sure it can do wonders for you. I would just suggest other products to females generally thats all!


----------



## robdog

Lauren said:


> I wouldn't even think about touching T3 as it just puts me off, the fact that it messes with your Thyroid.
> 
> I know you can be careful etc etc but there are still risks. Im sure it can do wonders for you. I would just suggest other products to females generally thats all!


You make a good point. TBH it goes for both men and women when wanting to loose fat there are lots of other things rather than T3.


----------



## Cheater2K

Yeah, like diet  lol


----------



## hackskii

Well yes T-3 does have in impact on the thyroid gland just like the HGH has an impact on the pituitary gland and the gear having a impact on the pituitary gland sending a signal of LH to the testicles.

But I think sensible use limiting the time should be ok if not abused.

Problems start when people dont know enough information or just abuse it for better results.

Like having a couple of drinks at home or having a 12 pack. Common sence should be the guide.


----------



## DB

hackskii said:


> Like having a couple of drinks at home or having a 12 pack. Common sence should be the guide.


take note winger 

Yeah i would never run T3 personally my old man is on Thyroid therepy for the rest of his life not from gear etc but health reasons... when it stared playin up it was nasty for him...be careful thats all i'm gonna say


----------



## Biker

T4 is a better option for those that fear T3, although low dose T3 is safe enough.


----------



## Summer

Hi guys, i agree with lauren that T3 is too much, especially if uve never used it before. ECA& Clen cycle work fab together for me, but ones again DIET seems to be soo important for that 'cut' look. And the problem is that even if u take T3 but dont sort out the eating, u will loose weight, but ones u come off it, and eat crap, u will probably end u putting on even more weight.

I guess everyone is different, but for me mod cardio, with low carb and high protein diet along with ECA and Clen does create the ripped look, and clean eating and regular cv sessions make it relatively easy to maintain it.

Its junk food thats my enemy (chocolates)!

But all the info on T3 and Clen everyone provided helped a great deal! Thanks guys!


----------



## hackskii

Summer said:


> Its junk food thats my enemy (chocolates)!


I agree with you about diet. You can get pretty ripped with a good diet all by itself, even without cardio and just lifting weights.

My junk food is beer and thats my biggest downfall :axe:


----------



## Summer

My problem is im really active all day (swim,run ) and uni so hardly get time to eat and lot of time simply forget to eat on time. At night i usually go to the gym and by about 11pm, when ive calmed down and start relaxing, the craving kick in. Thats when i tend to eat all my carbs! Yes, i know, no need to say it lol, its the worse thing one can do! the thing is i tend to be really healthy up untill then- then ill have 400grams of cadburys dairy milk! hehe Stupid i know

Im lucky i dont drink - i probably wouldnt know when to stop!

But, yeahScott ure so right, u dont really need the pills if u r disciplined! Im sure well get there one day all naturally- but i guess untill then external help from moderately safe pills will help in giving us the body we want!

Hopefully discipline comes with age!?


----------



## blake7

Lauren said:


> I wouldn't even think about touching T3 as it just puts me off, the fact that it messes with your Thyroid.
> 
> I know you can be careful etc etc but there are still risks. Im sure it can do wonders for you. I would just suggest other products to females generally thats all!


 As one of those females who loves training

Im thinking about taking Clen - I was on it about 5 years ago and was really pleased with the results. Are the internet sites ok to buy from ? Or do you get ripped off?


----------



## DB

in general they are more expensive thana source at ur local gym etc... and its very common not to recieve any good after sendin ur hard earned cash to eastern europe


----------



## DB

But welcome to the board blake7


----------



## blake7

Thanks D.B. thats pretty much what I thought.

This websites brilliant. Like being in a lolly shop - but without the calories.!


----------



## DB

LOL blake7.. start a new thread and tell a little bit about u.

DB


----------



## Lauren

Hi Blake,

welcome on board, tell us a little bit more about yourself.


----------

